# We're all rich!



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

According to HSBC anyway...



> About 20 per cent of UAE expatriates earn more than AED918,100 making the country home to some of the wealthiest expats in the world.


AED77,000 a month eh?

How many people here are on that sort of cash i wonder...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If I earned that per month, then all the hassles would be worth it!

Hmm, maybe I should have a chat with the boss...not one who is overly greedy, I'll take AED 70k a month (gotta specify that's per month, else I may find myself with a sizeable pay cut)!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

we might earn more if we didn't spend half the day on forums!


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

have seen ceo's earn less and young bankers earn more...somehow that 20% cut off is difficult to understand....either people earn twice as much/more or much lower...


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

where did you say we need to sign up for that kind of pay?
;-)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> where did you say we need to sign up for that kind of pay?
> ;-)


No jumping the queue. I'm first in line.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Actually...

~900k DHS is about US$250k which is the usual budgeted amount to place an average expat when counting everything: salary, overseas premium, bonus, housing, transport, school fee, local tax, etc.

I know that most expats cost their company around that much in total annually, on average.

In certain regions (i.e. for oil field trash: Scandinavia, Russia, West Africa...), it will be more than 1/4 of US$ million.

If you are not, then you are grossly underpaid...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ccr said:


> Actually...
> 
> ~900k DHS is about US$250k which is the usual budgeted amount to place an average expat when counting everything: salary, overseas premium, bonus, housing, transport, school fee, local tax, etc.
> 
> ...


LMAO... my government wouldn't pay that kind of money even if i was kidnapped... say nothing of the company i work for


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> According to HSBC anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a few. You may be surprised at just how many, although 20% sounds a little high to me.
-


----------



## Zee Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi everyone ... not a newbie in dubai but a newbie here for sure.. 77 K hmmmmm why the benchmark at 77... i mean lets aim higher...and Cami by the way youre still better off back home my Govt. would probably lock me away as a national threat to prosperity and freeze my accounts plus the accounts of anyone i know if they could  Anyhow ladies and gents... I am getting in line too.

By the way even nowadays i have seen real estate brokers make that kind of money in a single deal  so there is hope ! Personally I would rather stand in line !


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

i wish!!!


----------



## illawarrior (Aug 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> According to HSBC anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


given the cost of living ...why would anyone come here for less?


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

20% is definitely too high.

77,000 is the pay for Western consultant docs/surgeons in Abu Dhabi.

And Abu Dhabi salaries are way higher than any other emirate, plus consultants are few compared to the juniors working for them.

But as somebody else mentioned, it may be true if you factor in housing/school tuition etc that some companies take up.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

cami said:


> ...say nothing of the company i work for


Probably is because you don't do "personal services"...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ccr said:


> Probably is because you don't do "personal services"...


LOL thank God, no! in addition, from what i see in dubai, the competition would be fierce


----------

